

Tracking Down My Online Haters - evo_9
http://m.cnn.com/primary/_g7BHWG-iW6osZLt8Z

======
telemachos
It's an interesting story, but here's a better link:
[http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/01/21/pearlman.online.civili...](http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/01/21/pearlman.online.civility/index.html)

See this also: [http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/01/21/jeff-
pearlman-o...](http://hardballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/01/21/jeff-pearlman-
online-haters-and-the-art-of-internet-self-defense/)

